# Tanks - galss qualiaty



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I have noticed that in my cheaper 10G tanks if you are close to the glass looking its only relay clear if you are looking straight on, anything else seems distorted. I'm assuming this is just cheap glass on the little tanks. Is this issue common on bigger tanks? I want to get a big one in the near future and hopefully not have to worry about distorted views!

Are there certain brands that are better than others?


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Is it the glass itself that's distorted, or the inhabitants that look skewed?
If it's the latter, I've seen that on all my tanks, pretty sure it's a visual distortion caused by the thickness of the glass, and the surface tension of the water against it. I could be wrong about that though.
I've seen some sort of distortion at some angle on every tank I've looked into...

As far as I have read, the ada starfire are "the best" tanks, I don't have any though (outta my price range).


----------

